# Houston, Tx SQ Seminar



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

It is a USACi event, that is a good oppurtunity for those of us who are interested in SQ and want to learn and how it works, etc... There will be many big name competitors and SQ judges on hand to listen to vehicles and critique. Chris Pate from Mobile Toys will also be helping with the class and will also be bringing down his world famous 1 seat civic to be on display! Our very own Ruperto Aguilar will also be available to lend his ear and share his knowledge. The sole purpose of this event is to interest people in SQ, what it really is, how it really works, and most importantly, how to build a competition level car. The show, have had some great turnouts, but this year is expected to be even better! So lets make this show the biggest it has even been by Coming out and joining us and help us revive SQ in the SOUTH!

*When*

The class will be on Saturday November 5th, and the 3x point competition will be Sunday November 6th.

*Where*

Frys Electronics
21300 Gulf freeway
Webster, Tx 77598

For those that dont know, its on 45 S freeway.

*Food*

Food and drinks for us DIYMA crew will be provided by yours truly  dunno what to cook up yet tho. 

So please lets start a head count to see how will be able to make it for sure!! Lets make this a memorable even guys! 

1. Chad Bui


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm in.

2. Khanh


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I have already told Jenissa that I will be there with my car, also to listen and judge.

I am hoping I can still make it out.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

For sure! 3. SoundJunkie (Erik)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ Stang said:


> I have already told Jenissa that I will be there with my car, also to listen and judge.
> 
> I am hoping I can still make it out.


Joe, I am hoping you can make it as well, to lend an ear and share some knowledge!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ Stang said:


> I have already told Jenissa that I will be there with my car, also to listen and judge.
> 
> I am hoping I can still make it out.


Your extreme car will be done at that time Joe?


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

You already know I will be there


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Skierman (Mar 3, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

*Thanx SouthSyde for the personal invite !!*

How could I pass this up ? 

It's on my Calender and I am in town !


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

lets start a list with first and last names..  thanks guys!

On a side note, will anyone be competing??


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

so here is who we have so far:

1. Chad Bui
2. khanh
3. Erik hansen
4. Joe wallis
5. Matthew Riviera
6. unbroken (Richard)
7. Skierman
8. Born2Rock
9. roxj01


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jun 7, 2009)

Here is who we have so far:

1. Chad Bui
2. khanh
3. Erik hansen
4. Joe wallis
5. Matthew Riviera
6. unbroken (Richard)
7. Skierman
8. Born2Rock
9. roxj01
10. Jason Hughes (RedAggie03)


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I think I'm in but I gotta take a second look at my schedule. Does this "class" cost anything? Sounds like another good time.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Unless something comes up, I'm in.

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

im in as well

1. Chad Bui
2. khanh
3. Erik hansen
4. Joe wallis
5. Matthew Riviera
6. unbroken (Richard)
7. Skierman
8. Born2Rock
9. roxj01
10. Jason Hughes (RedAggie03)
11. Mark Gemina (azngotskills)


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

. Chad Bui
2. khanh
3. Erik hansen
4. Joe wallis
5. Matthew Riviera
6. unbroken (Richard)
7. Skierman
8. Born2Rock
9. Trey (roxj01)
10. Jason Hughes (RedAggie03)
11. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) 


any more details on the class? indoor, outdoor, size limit, fees, topics covered, etc...?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

ItalynStylion said:


> I think I'm in but I gotta take a second look at my schedule. Does this "class" cost anything? Sounds like another good time.


i dont think so... MAYBE just a spectator ticket? I will find out for sure and report back!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

United States Autosound Competition International (USACi) - USACi Competition Rules

There are info on the different classes at the bottom.. click on the pdf for specific rules...


----------



## Jboogie (Mar 13, 2007)

Should be able to make it. Count me in.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

ItalynStylion said:


> I think I'm in but I gotta take a second look at my schedule. Does this "class" cost anything? Sounds like another good time.


steven, i just confirmed that it doesnt cost a thing.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Jboogie said:


> Should be able to make it. Count me in.


You know james weaver is gonna be rollin into town from austin also.. maybe yall can start an austin caravan..


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

2 reasons I can't enter a "stock" type class and compete:
I have a sub larger than 8" forward of my B-pillars and my stone stock alternator puts out more than 14.7 volts at idle. it makes 15.0 at their 1200 rpm limit.

I'd have to enter the Super Modified SQ class...yea right. 

Guess I'll just spectate and try to learn some things.

Any thoughts on a local mini meet before this event? Mid September or so ?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

UNBROKEN said:


> 2 reasons I can't enter a "stock" type class and compete:
> I have a sub larger than 8" forward of my B-pillars and my stone stock alternator puts out more than 14.7 volts at idle. it makes 15.0 at their 1200 rpm limit.
> 
> I'd have to enter the Super Modified SQ class...yea right.
> ...


I think you might be in MODQ? Super mod is 2 seat... Dang man, your alternator is STRONG stock... i need that SOB! 

Intro SQ+ SQ- Install - SPL (all stock locations with no external processor)

Modified SQ SQ - Install (kick panels, more than a tweet in pillars)

Modified SQ+ SQ - Install - SPL 

Modified Q SQ (1 seat, sound only) - 

Super Mod SQ SQ - Install (non 12v procesor, rebuilt dash)

Super Mod SQ+ SQ - Install - SPL 

Super Mod Q SQ (2 seat sound only) 

Xtreme SQ SQ - Install 

Xtreme SQ + SQ - Install - SPL (1 seat)


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Actually Unbroken is correct. He would have to be in Super Mod. But because he drives a truck, it is possible that he can contest it and stay in Modified.

And, I am no longer in Extreme, I will be in Super mod I believe though. I just bought a Behringer 2496 and it is 12v ready. I would be a fool not to use it.

May have to come up with something for a center channel though.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

SouthSyde said:


> I think you might be in MODQ? Super mod is 2 seat... Dang man, your alternator is STRONG stock... i need that SOB!
> 
> Intro SQ+ SQ- Install - SPL (all stock locations with no external processor)
> 
> ...


I think I may try my luck in intro SQ since I'm still using all stock locations at the moment.

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

SQ Stang said:


> Actually Unbroken is correct. He would have to be in Super Mod. But because he drives a truck, it is possible that he can contest it and stay in Modified.
> 
> And, I am no longer in Extreme, I will be in Super mod I believe though. I just bought a Behringer 2496 and it is 12v ready. I would be a fool not to use it.
> 
> May have to come up with something for a center channel though.


I'm kind of in the same boat my alternator puts out more voltage and I have dual batteries(all of which is stock). I guess the diesel guys get the shaft on that deal. Oh well, I would have to move my sub anyway since I have a 10 in my center console.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ Stang said:


> Actually Unbroken is correct. He would have to be in Super Mod. But because he drives a truck, it is possible that he can contest it and stay in Modified.
> 
> And, I am no longer in Extreme, I will be in Super mod I believe though. I just bought a Behringer 2496 and it is 12v ready. I would be a fool not to use it.
> 
> May have to come up with something for a center channel though.


thanks for the clarification.. i dont know much when it comes to competing..


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

Joe , is great that you are coming out to help judge , as always is nice to say hi! in person.
It also great to see this much interest from DIYMA members from this area .seems like we'll also be having a DIYMA get together .
I have talk to Jenissa about accommodations and hope to have am answer soon !


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

tijuana_no said:


> Joe , is great that you are coming out to help judge , as always is nice to say hi! in person.
> It also great to see this much interest from DIYMA members from this area .seems like we'll also be having a DIYMA get together .
> I have talk to Jenissa about accommodations and hope to have am answer soon !


glad you can join the thread Ruperto!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

. Chad Bui
2. khanh
3. Erik hansen
4. Joe wallis
5. Matthew Riviera
6. unbroken (Richard)
7. Skierman
8. Born2Rock
9. Trey (roxj01)
10. Jason Hughes (RedAggie03)
11. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) 
12. JBoogie
13. Ruperto Aguilar


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Is there a time schedule for everything that is happening on Saturday? I'm going to the show on Sunday, but I would like to make it out on Saturday and get some tips.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

onebadmonte said:


> Is there a time schedule for everything that is happening on Saturday? I'm going to the show on Sunday, but I would like to make it out on Saturday and get some tips.


Probably not at the moment, but I'm sure when the time nears, we will post up the schedule for everything.

will you be competing?


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> Probably not at the moment, but I'm sure when the time nears, we will post up the schedule for everything.
> 
> will you be competing?


I'd like to, maybe the SQ/SPL thingie. I don't think my rig will be too competitive. Anyways, I'm not big on reading the rules. I built my rig to my liking, so now I just got to see what class it fits in.  I would like to join you guys on Saturday though. I'll be in Houston the whole weekend, but I'll have the wife and kids. I'm just trying to see if I can set them up somewhere long enough so I can get away and play car stereos. :laugh:


----------



## jsun_g (Jun 12, 2008)

Sub'd but unsure if I'll be able to attend.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

onebadmonte said:


> I'd like to, maybe the SQ/SPL thingie. I don't think my rig will be too competitive. Anyways, I'm not big on reading the rules. I built my rig to my liking, so now I just got to see what class it fits in.  I would like to join you guys on Saturday though. I'll be in Houston the whole weekend, but I'll have the wife and kids. I'm just trying to see if I can set them up somewhere long enough so I can get away and play car stereos. :laugh:


since you said that.... one exit down is NASA space center, great place for the wife and kids to play for HOURS. Also, two exits before there is baybrook mall. Also, about a 20 min drive away is galveston, and you have moody gardens and the seawall... 

need more suggestions? :_ hehe


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> since you said that.... one exit down is NASA space center, great place for the wife and kids to play for HOURS. Also, two exits before there is baybrook mall. Also, about a 20 min drive away is galveston, and you have moody gardens and the seawall...
> 
> need more suggestions? :_ hehe


Hehe, thanks for the suggestions. I totally forgot about the NASA place. I just got to make sure they are well entertained since we are limited in our transportation. Essentially the competition rig double as our transportation rig for the trip.  Hope to see you all their.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

onebadmonte said:


> Hehe, thanks for the suggestions. I totally forgot about the NASA place. I just got to make sure they are well entertained since we are limited in our transportation. Essentially the competition rig double as our transportation rig for the trip.  Hope to see you all their.


NP man.. its actually a very nice area with lots of nice restaurants around there and ncie shopping centers.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm going to try and make this but it's pretty close to some deadlines so we'll see.



SouthSyde said:


> . Chad Bui
> 2. khanh
> 3. Erik hansen
> 4. Joe wallis
> ...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Just a heads up, on Aug. 27th there is going to be a show at:

August 27, 2011

House of Sound
*FREE FOOD & DRINKS with DJ*

10122 Telephone Road
Houston, TX 77075

12pm - 5pm

No seminar but should still be pretty cool if anyone is interested in going.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Bumping this up, anyone else interested in participating?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Chad Bui 
2. khanh 
3. Erik hansen 
4. Joe wallis 
5. Matthew Riviera 
6. unbroken (Richard) 
7. Skierman 
8. Born2Rock 
9. Trey (roxj01) 
10. Jason Hughes (RedAggie03) 
11. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) 
12. JBoogie 
13. Ruperto Aguilar 
14. Mike (Maybe)
15. Narvarr Gordon

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

looks to be a prettty gooooooood turnout!


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

SouthSyde I really appreciate the pm. I would have probably never seen this tread otherwise. Sounds awesome and will look into and I will add my name to the list as soon as I know for sure. 
I just mentioned this to the wife. She was actually cool with it. I can't believe she supports my stereo habit. She might be up to something lol.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I took off. I know I will definately be at the seminar for sure. Not sure if I will stay the night for the show.

1. Chad Bui 
2. khanh 
3. Erik hansen 
4. Joe wallis 
5. Matthew Riviera 
6. unbroken (Richard) 
7. Skierman 
8. Born2Rock 
9. Trey (roxj01) 
10. Jason Hughes (RedAggie03) 
11. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) 
12. JBoogie 
13. Ruperto Aguilar 
14. Mike (Maybe)
15. Narvarr Gordon
16. PJ Chovanec (PJC)


----------



## TAMUmpower (Jan 29, 2010)

So if I just have an active 2 way setup. modified speaker location/mounting, Sub, DSP, and either 1 or 2 amps, depending on if I want to max out my 6ch.... that would make me what class?

Sorry its late and it hurts my eyes to read that big list. I would love to get destroyed by some people that know what they are doing so I can learn. That is if I can get my entire interior reupholstered and back in my car by then so I wont be embarassed to show up..


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

The external DSP should put you in Modified Q (sound only). Unless you want to do Modified SQ which would judge in install also.


----------



## computerjlt (Nov 29, 2010)

count me in!


----------



## TAMUmpower (Jan 29, 2010)

Yea put me on the list for the class, sounds educational. It's at what time Saturday?
I'll consider competing depending on if I get the time to finish my car in time.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

The details are still up in teh air at the moment. When its closser to the event, I will post up the schedule.


----------



## blacklisthunter (Dec 3, 2008)

Put me on the list for the class as well please.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

1. Chad Bui 
2. khanh 
3. Erik hansen 
4. Joe wallis 
5. Matthew Riviera 
6. unbroken (Richard) 
7. Skierman 
8. Born2Rock 
9. Trey (roxj01) 
10. Jason Hughes (RedAggie03) 
11. Mark Gemina (azngotskills) 
12. JBoogie 
13. Ruperto Aguilar 
14. Mike (Maybe)
15. Narvarr Gordon
16. PJ Chovanec (PJC)
17. computerjlt
18. tamupower
19. blakclisthunter

I hope that everyone who say they are going to come will. Seems to be a pretty good DIY crowd!


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

It will be a good show...and the classes are ONLY on Saturday.

This shouldn't be labeled as a Sound Q seminar. It is a 3x show with SQ classes. 

I hope this doesn't deter people for coming out, but I feel that the actual description is best.

Here is the USACi thread: 
Shooting for Nov. 5th @ Fry's for SQ Judging Classes


----------



## TAMUmpower (Jan 29, 2010)

So whats going to be happening at the class then? Now I'm confused


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

TAMUmpower said:


> So whats going to be happening at the class then? Now I'm confused


SQ class, like stated in the orginal post... to teach people who are interested in SQ to learn more about it. By listening to reference systems, and learn how to build an SQ car..


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Dont mean to spill the beans, but you boys and girls are in for a big surprise.. it seems we will be having a very special guest that will be helping with the class.. will reveal who when the time comes, but I will say he is a VERY respectable person in the industry! trained SQ all around the world!


----------



## TAMUmpower (Jan 29, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> Dont mean to spill the beans, but you boys and girls are in for a big surprise.. it seems we will be having a very special guest that will be helping with the class.. will reveal who when the time comes, but I will say he is a VERY respectable person in the industry! trained SQ all around the world!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

LOL u know all about them funnky pups huh? and chocolate subs? wat u tink bout them jolly rancher tweets?


----------



## TAMUmpower (Jan 29, 2010)

I want an L1 jolly racher edition tweet, green apple of course. Like the grill is lickable. So while I'm driving I can be suckin on my tweet!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

TAMUmpower said:


> I want an L1 jolly racher edition tweet, green apple of course. Like the grill is lickable. So while I'm driving I can be suckin on my tweet!


thats just dangerous LOL


----------



## computerjlt (Nov 29, 2010)

is it cool if we bring a friend or friends?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

computerjlt said:


> is it cool if we bring a friend or friends?


The more the merrier my friend... Point is to get more people interest in SQ.


----------



## computerjlt (Nov 29, 2010)

cool dont count on it but i'm whoring this thing out to everyone i know thats even remotely interested in any type of car audio


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

lol funny..


----------



## therichinc (Mar 1, 2011)

I might try to convince the boss man to let me outta the shop for this ...... Put me down as a possibility Would be nice to meet some of you guys as well, Im still relatively new here..


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

1 more month!! Dunno how excited everyone is for this meet, but personallly im STOKED! Will be seeing lots of new faces along with some familiar ones, but one thing I know for sure is I will be listening to lots of greattt cars! 

~C


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Is there an itinerary for the Fry's show? I see it listed as being a 2 day show, Nov 5-6. I would like to make it to this SQ seminar, but don't want to miss competing in the Fry's show.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I won't be there. Have a MAJOR redesign on the Mustang and it most likely won't be within 500miles of us to make the trip.

Sorry guys, but I must bow out.

Also, have to pay for SBN in Daytona next year.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

onebadmonte said:


> Is there an itinerary for the Fry's show? I see it listed as being a 2 day show, Nov 5-6. I would like to make it to this SQ seminar, but don't want to miss competing in the Fry's show.


When I find out something i will let you know more.



SQ Stang said:


> I won't be there. Have a MAJOR redesign on the Mustang and it most likely won't be within 500miles of us to make the trip.
> 
> Sorry guys, but I must bow out.
> 
> Also, have to pay for SBN in Daytona next year.


Joe, we will miss you! ya sellout! hehe jk I may see you in daytona.

Take care brotha!

~C


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Anyone allergic to seafood? Still debating what to cook for the meet...


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

not me. im on a see food diet. i see food and i eat it. :laugh:


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Thinking either some chicken n sausage gumbo or goood ole fashion shrimp etoufee... that way i can cook it the night before and put in crock pot there! 

Sounds goood on a cold day!

o yea, with a weber grillin up some garlic bread too!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> Thinking either some chicken n sausage gumbo or goood ole fashion shrimp etoufee... that way i can cook it the night before and put in crock pot there!
> 
> Sounds goood on a cold day!
> 
> o yea, with a weber grillin up some garlic bread too!



BOTH!! LOL!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SoundJunkie said:


> BOTH!! LOL!!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


U got two crockpot??


----------



## computerjlt (Nov 29, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> 1 more month!! Dunno how excited everyone is for this meet, but personallly im STOKED! Will be seeing lots of new faces along with some familiar ones, but one thing I know for sure is I will be listening to lots of greattt cars!
> 
> ~C


i'm stoked too!!!!


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Man cant wait to see whats cookin with this meet should be fun!!!


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Aright fellas, just booked the hotel so count me in.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

onebadmonte said:


> Aright fellas, just booked the hotel so count me in.


Awesome man!

2 week count down!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Looks like its going to be beer brats with grilled onions and potatoe salad is what is on the menu!!!


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

one week to go !
all seem to be ready to go for next week . Chris and myself are ready to go just working on a couple details from the people from Fry's and should hear from them by tomorrow.
We are planing from 12:00 to 5:00 .


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

1 more week!


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Scratch me off the list for the seminar on Saturday . I am gonna get hit work because I am on call. Unfortunately there is no days off in EMS lol. I am still trying to make it on Sunday at least for the show.


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

few more days left , any changes on attendance ?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Trying to switch and get off so that I can come


----------



## computerjlt (Nov 29, 2010)

Well f*ck me running. This guy in a huge lifted jeep just backed into me at the chickfila drive through. His hitch obliterated my hood and front bumper. 

I had just made a ton of progress on my door pods for my dayton 8s 

Im still going to try and go but i have to see what the guys insurance wants to do and my cars mot road trip safe.

This blows  I really was lookin forward to this and getting some guidance on my setup.


----------



## computerjlt (Nov 29, 2010)

Heres my coupe









Heres the pods i just built. Ready for fleece and fiberglass


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Holy crap!! That blowss man. He never stopped or wat?? Looked like he hit you and kept on going. Sorry to hear that man. If you cant make it its cool, just a great oppurtunity to learn alot, and listen to ALOT of great cars, i assure you! Hope to see you if you can!


----------



## computerjlt (Nov 29, 2010)

I pulled up behind the guy and i guess he decided to not wait and threw it in reverse. I didnt have time to honk. My cars a manual so i try to leave 4-5' of space for cushion.

The guy was very appologetic so i cant be too mad, **** happens. Hopefully his insurance doesnt jack me around.


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jun 7, 2009)

My chick is out of town and I'm off, so I'm planning on coming. I really hope some of ya'll can have a listen and give me some tips.


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jun 7, 2009)

I guess I missed it somewhere, but what time does this start? Can someone bring some testing equipment to help me figure out how good or bad my setup really is?


----------



## TAMUmpower (Jan 29, 2010)

He posted its from 12-5. My interior is still being redone so I'm not competing but would still like to have some new ears take a listen. I know I'm bringing my RTA, I'm sure there will be many others. Don't forget your power inverters!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes, inverters... i will need one for a griddle for some onions!! lol


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jun 7, 2009)

TAMUmpower said:


> He posted its from 12-5. My interior is still being redone so I'm not competing but would still like to have some new ears take a listen. I know I'm bringing my RTA, I'm sure there will be many others. Don't forget your power inverters!


Aggie? Nice...I've never used a RTA, so I'd love to check it out. PM me your number so we can meet up.



SouthSyde said:


> Yes, inverters... i will need one for a griddle for some onions!! lol


I have one somewhere, I'll bring it if I can dig it up. I couldn't find it last time I looked, but I have more time to find it this time...


----------



## TAMUmpower (Jan 29, 2010)

RedAggie03 said:


> Aggie? Nice...I've never used a RTA, so I'd love to check it out. PM me your number so we can meet up.
> 
> Yea, class of 07. you in CS or Houston?
> 
> ...


Harbor freight has all sorts of different output models. Dont bang it around and they should last. I got one for like 9 bucks or something with a single power output and a usb to plug in a phone charger. Plugs into the cig lighter. Works great for powering my laptop while RTAing


----------



## Skierman (Mar 3, 2008)

Won't make it, 5th MS8 blew, this one lasted 24 hours, like the 1st. Cant get a break


----------



## computerjlt (Nov 29, 2010)

Skierman said:


> Won't make it, 5th MS8 blew, this one lasted 24 hours, like the 1st. Cant get a break


wtf?! wow


looks like I wont make it either.... insurance is taking their sweet ass time and they probably won't give me a rental. my cars not driveable as the fans hitting the radiator and my other car isn't exactly road trip worthy :-/ this really sucks i was so looking forward to this.......... damn my luck


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Despiteall the exams and reports... I will be staying up allllll night tonight to finish up the car... Will be able to enter the show, i hope anyways hehe


----------



## TAMUmpower (Jan 29, 2010)

Hehe no one judge me on my non headliner...no door panels...no rear deck...no rear tint...no a pillars, no glove box trim, and tweets in cardboard baffles. Other than those few things the car is perfect...lol

I hate how long upholstery takes...


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Skierman said:


> Won't make it, 5th MS8 blew, this one lasted 24 hours, like the 1st. Cant get a break


Is that corvette Chris Rhodie's old one? I knew his had HID's...if not, nice car, if so, nice car


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Few of us from Austin will be there including me and SublimeZ. See ya there.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, looks like I'll have to bail. Looks like a home repair project is going to keep me busy this weekend. Damn high wind storm blew down part of my fence this week. Need to get it repaired before it gets any colder.

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

DANGGG doesnt look like the car will be ready!!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> DANGGG doesnt look like the car will be ready!!


You still coming?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

GLN305 said:


> You still coming?


Yes, but will not be competing.. or get a chance to demo the car for you guys tho.. unfortunately!!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Yes, but will not be competing.. or get a chance to demo the car for you guys tho.. unfortunately!!


It will be fun either way. I decided not to enter my car since it will keep me from hanging out as much. Might just enter the car show portion.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm in Houston.  See you all at the seminar.


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

*I am finishing my studio work and heading out at Noon
​...see everyone in a few !!!*


----------



## TAMUmpower (Jan 29, 2010)

45 is at a dead stop...


----------



## TAMUmpower (Jan 29, 2010)

Was the sq class at 12. I haven't run into any sq guys yet


----------



## computerjlt (Nov 29, 2010)

wish i was there


----------



## TAMUmpower (Jan 29, 2010)

Well I must have missed something because I've been here since 12 and have not seen any sq guys or sq class anywhere. There's just a handful of people bassing in the parking lot. I think I've walked around frys 50 times now. Probably just going to drive back to CS soon. Not sure what happened


----------



## computerjlt (Nov 29, 2010)

Are you at the right frys lol


----------



## TAMUmpower (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm at the one listed at the address in the first post. It's def the right place, there's a handful of comp guys here but no sign of anything sq or a class inside or outside the place. A little frustrated


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

its INSIDE!! In a room!! Go ask someone!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

There is about 15 guys... great turnout!


----------



## TAMUmpower (Jan 29, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> its INSIDE!! In a room!! Go ask someone!!


Yea I was in the presentation room half the day. Only one that joined me was the movie playing on the screen.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Right by the mens restroom bud!


----------



## TAMUmpower (Jan 29, 2010)

SouthSyde said:


> Right by the mens restroom bud!


I'm already on the road. Would have been helpful to have posted that before the event. I walked around the store for a few hours looking. No one outside had a clue either


----------



## jgustin (Oct 26, 2011)

I asked someone in the parking lot from USACI and she told me you guys started breaking up at about 4. I got there late due to circumstances, but was looking forward to meeting you guys. Is there a way to have it more organized for tomorrow? Will you have a tent or be gathered in a specific section?


----------



## RedAggie03 (Jun 7, 2009)

I decided to finish my truck today. I thought I was going to get it done by noon and make it out, but that didn't happen. I did get it finished though so I may come out tomorrow, but not sure yet - need to see what the Fiancee wants to do.


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

We had a USACI tent were Jennisa was directing people to the meeting room .
Thanx ! to everyone that came over ,I hope you guys enjoy it as much as I did.


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey guys (all that were in Fry's seminar room)...I want to thank you all for the welcome feelin' I received. It was nice conversing and "sharing" with everyone.
I want to send a special Thank You out to Ruperto Aguilar for all the attention he gave me, and my car, during the 2nd break. I truly apprciate your time Ruperto. Also, especially to SouthSyde for all the suggestive thoughts. I'll take them to heart and definitely can't wait to hook up with you (for the tuning)...and meeting the friend of yours that lives on my side (the North West S​yde) of Houston.
Thanx again everyone !


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

TAMUmpower said:


> I'm already on the road. Would have been helpful to have posted that before the event. I walked around the store for a few hours looking. No one outside had a clue either


I didnt know exactly where it was going to be either until i got there. Sorry you didnt find it.

ON a side note, i truly apologize to everyone that was there. There was suppose to be food, but my two buddies who were suppose to bring the grill ad tables had emergencies and could not make it. Again, I truly apologize.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Sorry guys about that.. I will be there tomorrow tired and all


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

So Can I listen to the car with Esotar and Thesis amp tmrw?


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

TRUE...you had to ask where the SQ was at the main booth and the lady behind there knew exactly were to send me, inside Fry's. 

* I really appreciate Fry's for providing the Seminar Room.  

(SouthSyde...please send me your email address, so we can communicate directly. Mine is : [email protected])


----------



## jgustin (Oct 26, 2011)

Where can we find you guys today?


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

The seminar was good. Thanks to tijuana_no for taking the time out to share his expertise and vision for things to come. I'm definitely excited to attend more of these comps.  

The show was fun. I got to meet up with some familiar faces, and got the chance to put some faces on the user names I see so often here. Here are the only pics I got to share. Momma was holding on to the camera tightly, she didn't want me losing any pics of her and the little ones at NASA. 

The winners:









The SQ guys:









Can't wait to see everyone at the next show.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

Woa looks like this show is huge. I wish I went .. but majority are bass winners? Only 5 SQs?


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

khanhfat said:


> Woa looks like this show is huge. I wish I went .. but majority are bass winners? Only 5 SQs?


There were a couple more, just didn't stick around for pics. Maybe next time you can join us.


----------

